# TT RS Suspension noise



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

*TT RS Suspension noise / Stock wheels rubbing*

Any of you RS guys get a crunch sound from the rear suspension when it's fully compressed and sport mode is off? I seem to hear a crunch from the rear driver's side wheel, but I haven't had a chance or haven't heard one from the right side yet.

It sounds like a rubber crunch sort of sound, just wondered if that's normal when hitting the bump stops or if it's something I need to get checked. I've never had a TT before with the adjustable suspension so I don't know what's normal and what's not.

EDIT: See below. The noise I was describing is the stock wheel / tire rubbing the carpet/sound insulation in the rear wheel well on the driver's sode. Michalborz has it on both sides.

Other RS guys can you check for rubbing? It seems audi needs to have redesigned isulation so this doesn't happen with the stock 19s.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

fjork_duf said:


> Any of you RS guys get a crunch sound from the rear suspension when it's fully compressed and sport mode is off? I seem to hear a crunch from the rear driver's side wheel, but I haven't had a chance or haven't heard one from the right side yet.
> 
> It sounds like a rubber crunch sort of sound, just wondered if that's normal when hitting the bump stops or if it's something I need to get checked. I've never had a TT before with the adjustable suspension so I don't know what's normal and what's not.


I get little something every now and then if I hit a bump while turning reasonably hard. It's not consistent, though.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

yeah I figured it was normal, but didn't know for sure. I wonder if anyone else has noticed it?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't get a "crunching" sound. I get something that sounds more like a little knock. Or something is loose and is rolling inside a box of some sort. It only happens on quick right turns, though. I'm going to ask the service department to take a look at my suspension, control arms, etc. during my 5k service. I did accidentally hit something really hard at about 50 mph in Belgium with my left front wheel. They've got some pretty terrible roads there...

Wait, though... How is your suspension fully compressed? Are you loading the car up with "little people" or something?

- Jeremy -


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

- Jeremy - said:


> I don't get a "crunching" sound. I get something that sounds more like a little knock. Or something is loose and is rolling inside a box of some sort. It only happens on quick right turns, though. I'm going to ask the service department to take a look at my suspension, control arms, etc. during my 5k service. I did accidentally hit something really hard at about 50 mph in Belgium with my left front wheel. They've got some pretty terrible roads there...
> 
> Wait, though... How is your suspension fully compressed? Are you loading the car up with "little people" or something?
> 
> - Jeremy -


Haha.. well I probably am not describing it properly, but it's a bump/hole on one of my favorite roads that causes the rear driver's side wheel to hit the bump stop I think. When the bump stop is hit is when I hear that rubber crunch/scrunch sound. It's hard to describe. I guess I should have them take a look just in case.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Any of you RS guys get a crunch sound from the rear suspension when it's fully compressed and sport mode is off? I seem to hear a crunch from the rear driver's side wheel, but I haven't had a chance or haven't heard one from the right side yet.
> 
> It sounds like a rubber crunch sort of sound, just wondered if that's normal when hitting the bump stops or if it's something I need to get checked. I've never had a TT before with the adjustable suspension so I don't know what's normal and what's not.


I hear the same kind of sound but it's when I shift and it happens sometimes. I remember my z4 m coupe doing this as well. Like a rubber crunch and sort of pop noise right after you shift and have released the clutch...at slower speeds and easy shiftd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

J662 said:


> I remember my z4 m coupe doing this as well.


I had a Z4M Coupe too. They have a well known issue with the rear suspension tower bolts being looser than they should be (and loosening over time) that causes popping sounds in the rear under load. Could be something similar in the RS but that's merely speculation.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

To me it doesn't sound like something is lose. More like a rubber scruntch. Anyway.. I think I will have them check it out when I get an oil change. It doesn't seem to affect the car, just more of an annoyance than anything.

Also doesn't happen in sport so perhaps I should always be in sport mode.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> To me it doesn't sound like something is lose. More like a rubber scruntch. Anyway.. I think I will have them check it out when I get an oil change. It doesn't seem to affect the car, just more of an annoyance than anything.
> 
> Also doesn't happen in sport so perhaps I should always be in sport mode.


Sh*t I don't think I'm ever not in sport mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

i got my car today and i get a sound that sounds like a squeaky old tricycle when i am goin under 15mph and the road has some bumps. Taking it in to see what is up but if anyoe has this problem let me know


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> I don't get a "crunching" sound. I get something that sounds more like a little knock. Or something is loose and is rolling inside a box of some sort.


 I don't have a TT-RS but a 3.2CQ 6MT with magnetic shocks and get the exact same noise in non-sport mode from the driver side rear. Its not all the time and not in sport mode so I figured it's just possibly bottoming out or the spring pops out a bit. The car does feel just a tad under damped in non-sport mode and I think the shocks cannot control the springs perfectly; in sport no issues so far.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

fjork_duf said:


> To me it doesn't sound like something is lose. More like a rubber scruntch. Anyway.. I think I will have them check it out when I get an oil change. It doesn't seem to affect the car, just more of an annoyance than anything.
> 
> Also doesn't happen in sport so perhaps I should always be in sport mode.


I get this exact noise in my TTS when going slow over things like speed bumps. I was thinking it was related to my RSB but now I am not sure.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> I get this exact noise in my TTS when going slow over things like speed bumps. I was thinking it was related to my RSB but now I am not sure.


Btw, forgot to mention this noise happens on a downshift at lower speeds. Same for you guys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone still hearing this? Seems like only a few of us are noticing this...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michalborz (May 14, 2004)

Just wanted to add my 5 cents, I just came back from Tail Of the Dragon and I heard the robbing you described on most of the hard turns when suspension was fully compressed. 
Looks like the outside edge tire rubs against fender liner. My car is stock, unmodified with stock wheels and tire (Toyo). 
I went to the dealer right after my trip, showed them pictures from the trip, and fender liner with marks. The dealer wrote all the information and supposedly waiting for Audi of America to respond. 
I believe you should go to the dealer and do the same thing, maybe then they'll do something about it.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Exactly what it sounded like to me!! Did you have it happen on both sides or only one side? 

I'll have to check with a flashlight. Also were you in sport or non-sport mode of the suspension?


----------



## michalborz (May 14, 2004)

fjork_duf said:


> Exactly what it sounded like to me!! Did you have it happen on both sides or only one side?
> 
> I'll have to check with a flashlight. Also were you in sport or non-sport mode of the suspension?


 Yes, it happed on both sides, and it is noticeable more on non-sport mode.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Let us know the outcome. I will complain once I go in for the oil change I plan on getting at 1k miles. 

It seems for the 19" wheels they maybe should have installed different bump stops.


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

I get a little ping or scrunch noise when the car shifts forward or back, like when you shift or take off. I have not noticed any tire rubbing but that would be a separate issue as this noise happens right away and I have not noticed it at full throttle as other things are going on.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

It seems on the back fenders the lining in the wheel well is raised with a big lump right at the point where the tire hits when the suspension fully compresses. 

Exactly what michalborz shows. It seems your has been rubbed more. I have no idea why they would design a huge hump there. Makes no sense.


----------



## michalborz (May 14, 2004)

fjork_duf said:


> It seems on the back fenders the lining in the wheel well is raised with a big lump right at the point where the tire hits when the suspension fully compresses.
> 
> Exactly what michalborz shows. It seems your has been rubbed more. I have no idea why they would design a huge hump there. Makes no sense.




You're absolutely right, that was exactly what I thought about when I looked at the fender liner.
Let me know what happens when you go to your dealer, so far I heard nothing from the dealer I deal with.


----------

